# how much to sell it for ?????



## game-freak (Nov 16, 2013)

hi i want to sell my current kit which was bought in april 2013
1. nikon d5100 with 18-55mm kit lens 
2. Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm F/1.8G Lens
3. Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED 
4. Digipower Nikon D3100/D5100 Battery Grip (PGR-NKD31)
5. Nikon EN-EL14 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery

waranty left on the camera n lenses is 1 year and 5 months


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2013)

D5100+kit current 29k ...you can sell for 24k
50mm AFS G current 11k  u can sell for 9-10k
AFS 70-300 currrent 27-29k  u can sell for 22k

No idea of price of grip and battery


----------



## game-freak (Nov 17, 2013)

hey sujoy how u doin m8 thanx for the reply the grip is for 69.99 canadian $ around 4200/- INR and i have an extra battery as well 
do u think i can get 60k for the entire kit ???
and congratz on ur sigma 150-500
tried pming u but ur inbox is full


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks 
yes I cleared the inbox now.

The battery grip is unbranded or not from nikon and its also not under any warenty soo you may have to sell it for half Rs2000

hmm 60k is not possible bro ...you can reach 57-58k max or if u are lucky to get someone to buy it for 60k 

what I suggested are the current going price in my photography forum not less not more


----------



## game-freak (Nov 17, 2013)

k bro thanx hope i find sm1 willing to go upto 60k


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 17, 2013)

Are warranties transferable?


----------



## game-freak (Nov 17, 2013)

its nikon india warranty whr do u want to get them transferred too ??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

warrenty have no issues...u just need the card


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 18, 2013)

game-freak said:


> its nikon india warranty whr do u want to get them transferred too ??



To the new owner. Warranties usually only apply on first sale, not for second hand goods.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2013)

really??...but how do they know i am not that person whose name is on warranty card?


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think so... Not all the stores stamp warranty cards. (This is the case for most of the online sellers, they don't open the package to stamp the warranty card). In this case, bill and warranty card should suffice.

If the service center people looking for name match of the second hand owner and the bill, he can very well say that the camera is his friend's.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2013)

yup right nac ....there is heavy selling of camera items in used market with and without warrenty ...I dont think people loose warrenty in used items


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2013)

sujoyp D5100+ 18-55mm kit is for 26k on Amazon India


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2013)

thats a superb offer kaz ...hope someone finds it useful


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

@OP: whats the reason for selling?
create a thread in bazaar section (u might get some buyers here)


----------



## game-freak (Dec 2, 2013)

upgrading to D7100


----------

